# Does 24 Hours of Darkness Before Harvest Make for Better Bud?



## peter berger (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi guys first time grower. Im about 4 weeks from the chop and I have a question. Does 24 to 48 hours of darkness before harvest force the bud to produce more pronounced trichromes? This is more of a discussion question im sure and I am very interested in learning and hearing what everyone has to say.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 20, 2015)

itsgood and bad, the dark period will slightly aid trichs that arent quite fully ripe and prevent those that are from breaking down. light terpenes can build slightly diring this time with less heat and light.

however you also arent blasting away chlorophyll etc, and you can accidentally over feed making the cure a bit less efficient


----------



## peter berger (Aug 20, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 20, 2015)

peter berger said:


> Hi guys first time grower. Im about 4 weeks from the chop and I have a question. Does 24 to 48 hours of darkness before harvest force the bud to produce more pronounced trichromes? This is more of a discussion question im sure and I am very interested in learning and hearing what everyone has to say.


Yes it makes for better and super potent buds!!!!!!! Definitely do it.


----------



## peter berger (Aug 20, 2015)

I do like super potent bud. It helps to make for a great game of mario party.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 20, 2015)

peter berger said:


> I do like super potent bud. It helps to make for a great game of mario party.


Yea bro, do the 24 hour. Ive got some proof if need be for you. But I'm sure you'll see what I'm talking about once you do it.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 20, 2015)

put up proof what you doin


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 20, 2015)

With 24 hours of darkness. Super potent stuff. This is really the only proof i have, but I'm going to go with it.


----------



## peter berger (Aug 20, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> With 24 hours of darkness. Super potent stuff. This is really the only proof i have, but I'm going to go with it.


Those are good looking buds.


----------



## NeverOutgunned (Aug 22, 2015)

Not enough to notice, or make it worth the time.


----------



## weedenhanced (Aug 22, 2015)

peter berger said:


> Hi guys first time grower. Im about 4 weeks from the chop and I have a question. Does 24 to 48 hours of darkness before harvest force the bud to produce more pronounced trichromes? This is more of a discussion question im sure and I am very interested in learning and hearing what everyone has to say.


Makes fck all difference 
Those buds of mongos r average looking buds all my buds r that resin coated
If u want more trichomes i do this 5 days before u chop manicure the fck outa ur plant while there alive and drop ur humidity as low as u can 
This will make more trichs due to the humidity and stress on the plant plus u get rid of a lot chorophyll and will give u a better cure


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 22, 2015)

weedenhanced said:


> Makes fck all difference
> Those buds of mongos r average looking buds all my buds r that resin coated
> If u want more trichomes i do this 5 days before u chop manicure the fck outa ur plant while there alive and drop ur humidity as low as u can
> This will make more trichs due to the humidity and stress on the plant plus u get rid of a lot chorophyll and will give u a better cure


Can you show us your test results from a lab? It would help in this discussion.


----------



## weedenhanced (Aug 22, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Can you show us your test results from a lab? It would help in this discussion.


I could lol but it's quiet common knowledge that trichomes r sunscreen for weed and lack of shade and low humidity will create more trichomes as will stress as trichomes r defence against a attack 
I can't be fcked explaining this here's ur link 
http://www.cannabisculture.com/content/2009/06/12/inside-trichome


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 22, 2015)

weedenhanced said:


> I could lol but it's quiet common knowledge that trichomes r sunscreen for weed and lack of shade and low humidity will create more trichomes as will stress as trichomes r defence against a attack
> I can't be fcked explaining this here's ur link
> http://www.cannabisculture.com/content/2009/06/12/inside-trichome


With all due respect I'm not going to look at the link. I think most members on this forum have out grown data posted 10 years ago. And is why i think its important that members here share there lab test results. Seems like every day more and more members are posting new lab results, and its totally helping this community grow better medicine. I know you know your stuff, that is why I think your data would be useful.


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 22, 2015)

There are many different opinions on this subject. I found by keeping the plants in the dark for 24-48 will increase the chance of mold in the buds. If you do it, make sure your plants medium is pretty dry and leave your fans/exhaust systems on.

Personally, I never found much of a difference and don't do it anymore.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 22, 2015)

SSHZ said:


> There are many different opinions on this subject. I found by keeping the plants in the dark for 24-48 will increase the chance of mold in the buds. If you do it, make sure your plants medium is pretty dry and leave your fans/exhaust systems on.
> 
> Personally, I never found much of a difference and don't do it anymore.


If ones RH isn't in check in their garden by chop time, then theres bigger issues going on. If ones buds mold with an extra 12 hours of darkness something is defiantly wrong in their garden. These are just my thoughts. Im not trying to come off as a know it all, theres a million ways to garden. Im just relaying on what I've done.


----------



## weedenhanced (Aug 22, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> With all due respect I'm not going to look at the link. I think most members on this forum have out grown data posted 10 years ago. And is why i think its important that members here share there lab test results. Seems like every day more and more members are posting new lab results, and its totally helping this community grow better medicine. I know you know your stuff, that is why I think your data would be useful.


I live in australia man lol it's illegal


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 22, 2015)

mondo
do you hae side by sides?
maybe that would help


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 22, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> If ones RH isn't in check in their garden by chop time, then theres bigger issues going on. If ones buds mold with an extra 12 hours of darkness something is defiantly wrong in their garden. These are just my thoughts. Im not trying to come off as a know it all, theres a million ways to garden. Im just relaying on what I've done.



I was going to say the exact same thing.. If you have mold issues, you either grow super big buds, or have RH out of check. If anything, a period of darkness should decrease the chance of mold as there's less starch and sap flowing through the plant after it begins to starve and go into a dormant waiting mode..


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 22, 2015)

weedenhanced said:


> I live in australia man lol it's illegal


Ha Illegal, we kinda have that too. 

And you have no medical?


----------



## weedenhanced (Aug 23, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Ha Illegal, we kinda have that too.
> 
> And you have no medical?


Nope non it's a class 1drug here same as herion and cocain


----------



## The HornyCulturist (Aug 23, 2015)

weedenhanced said:


> I could lol but it's quiet common knowledge that trichomes r sunscreen for weed and lack of shade and low humidity will create more trichomes as will stress as trichomes r defence against a attack
> I can't be fcked explaining this here's ur link
> http://www.cannabisculture.com/content/2009/06/12/inside-trichome


I'm going to try this theory out on one of my next finishing plants. I have now read and heard from loads of sources that using a sterile pin and piercing buds on a weekly basis will make them ridiculously full of trichomes as its their repair mechanism / filler for the gaps. Going to try on a few decent buds for a time to see the craic! This way ill be able to compare buds from directly beside each other on the same plant!! Plant is blue cheese and is in week 3 of flowering so not ready for it yet. Maybe ill even do it with 2 of my plants and put one of them in darkness for 24 hours before harvest as well!? Put this to bed once and for all! haha!
Will keep you posted! ¦0)


----------



## peter berger (Aug 23, 2015)

The HornyCulturist said:


> I'm going to try this theory out on one of my next finishing plants. I have now read and heard from loads of sources that using a sterile pin and piercing buds on a weekly basis will make them ridiculously full of trichomes as its their repair mechanism / filler for the gaps. Going to try on a few decent buds for a time to see the craic! This way ill be able to compare buds from directly beside each other on the same plant!! Plant is blue cheese and is in week 3 of flowering so not ready for it yet. Maybe ill even do it with 2 of my plants and put one of them in darkness for 24 hours before harvest as well!? Put this to bed once and for all! haha!
> Will keep you posted! ¦0)


Very nice. If you could get us some before and after pics. That would be swell.


----------



## Decarloroberts96 (Jun 25, 2020)

The HornyCulturist said:


> I'm going to try this theory out on one of my next finishing plants. I have now read and heard from loads of sources that using a sterile pin and piercing buds on a weekly basis will make them ridiculously full of trichomes as its their repair mechanism / filler for the gaps. Going to try on a few decent buds for a time to see the craic! This way ill be able to compare buds from directly beside each other on the same plant!! Plant is blue cheese and is in week 3 of flowering so not ready for it yet. Maybe ill even do it with 2 of my plants and put one of them in darkness for 24 hours before harvest as well!? Put this to bed once and for all! haha!
> Will keep you posted! ¦0)


Did you ever try this? I know it was about a 5 year thread


----------



## LinguaPeel (Jun 29, 2020)

Decarloroberts96 said:


> Did you ever try this? I know it was about a 5 year thread


These assholes figure out how to grow decent weed then wanna keep the secret to theirselves.. I bet half the anti flushing shills are actually flushers who want to reduce competition! 

I don't know what your quoted growtard was attempting to do, but facts are facts, 99.9% of people today produce shit weed because they harvest it while it's growing.. Full of growth from every angles, nutrient, water, light.. Put your brains to work internet growtards.. How many ways are their to molest a plant without it knowing? Rape it while it's awake? Shiiit, yall rookies raping awake plants? I only rape while their sleeping! They never know! 

Here comes the "they doesn't flush tomatoes derrr" crowd. They've never even tasted a tomatoe tho!


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 29, 2020)

LinguaPeel said:


> These assholes figure out how to grow decent weed then wanna keep the secret to theirselves.. I bet half the anti flushing shills are actually flushers who want to reduce competition!
> 
> I don't know what your quoted growtard was attempting to do, but facts are facts, 99.9% of people today produce shit weed because they harvest it while it's growing.. Full of growth from every angles, nutrient, water, light.. Put your brains to work internet growtards.. How many ways are their to molest a plant without it knowing? Rape it while it's awake? Shiiit, yall rookies raping awake plants? I only rape while their sleeping! They never know!
> 
> Here comes the "they doesn't flush tomatoes derrr" crowd. They've never even tasted a tomatoe tho!


bitch, bitch, bitch.

bitch.


----------



## teddy bonkers (Jun 29, 2020)

LinguaPeel said:


> These assholes figure out how to grow decent weed then wanna keep the secret to theirselves.. I bet half the anti flushing shills are actually flushers who want to reduce competition!
> 
> I don't know what your quoted growtard was attempting to do, but facts are facts, 99.9% of people today produce shit weed because they harvest it while it's growing.. Full of growth from every angles, nutrient, water, light.. Put your brains to work internet growtards.. How many ways are their to molest a plant without it knowing? Rape it while it's awake? Shiiit, yall rookies raping awake plants? I only rape while their sleeping! They never know!
> 
> Here comes the "they doesn't flush tomatoes derrr" crowd. They've never even tasted a tomatoe tho!


thanks for the laugh, nothing like a guy who is pissed at everything telling other people how good his weed is. LMFAO
get some good non flushed weed and chill homie.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 29, 2020)

I prefer a 24 day dark period. The trichs get so big they look like button mushrooms growing on the buds. I also run a hose to the plant on a timer and flush it with 10 times the pot volume of water twice a day. I don't use a pin to poke the stem but instead use a pairing knife and split the stalk from the base to the first set of branches. I then spread molasses in the wound to sweeten the buds. On harvest day I get a pot of water boiling for the root boil that pushes all the leftover resin in the plant into the buds.


----------



## Decarloroberts96 (Jun 29, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I prefer a 24 day dark period. The trichs get so big they look like button mushrooms growing on the buds. I also run a hose to the plant on a timer and flush it with 10 times the pot volume of water twice a day. I don't use a pin to poke the stem but instead use a pairing knife and split the stalk from the base to the first set of branches. I then spread molasses in the wound to sweeten the buds. On harvest day I get a pot of water boiling for the root boil that pushes all the leftover resin in the plant into the buds.


Makes sense, def trying that on my first grow


----------



## DankWilliamsSr (Jun 29, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I prefer a 24 day dark period. The trichs get so big they look like button mushrooms growing on the buds. I also run a hose to the plant on a timer and flush it with 10 times the pot volume of water twice a day. I don't use a pin to poke the stem but instead use a pairing knife and split the stalk from the base to the first set of branches. I then spread molasses in the wound to sweeten the buds. On harvest day I get a pot of water boiling for the root boil that pushes all the leftover resin in the plant into the buds.


For a second I was trippin thinking I was in the broscience thread. Lol


----------



## lokie (Jun 30, 2020)

Decarloroberts96 said:


> Did you ever try this? I know it was about a 5 year thread





Come to the dark side.





Toke N Talk


The place to be, talking with people as baked as you are



www.rollitup.org


----------

